# why?



## boomarang (May 24, 2011)

ok girls I'm just going to start this blog as "why??" lets just get it all out!!!!!!! lol


----------



## bunny13 (Oct 22, 2011)

Why did my mum have to get sectioned last week just when I need her most! Worst thing is she keeps hugging me and congratulating me on being pregnant which I am definately not! One thing at a time please Fate, I don't have the strength for all this. Get well soon mum I know you can do it x


----------



## boomarang (May 24, 2011)

Aah bless you bunny, I hope your mum gets better soon.x


----------



## taliadirenz (Dec 2, 2011)

Why does it take so long..... I feel like im just a number to the nhs and noone understands!!, arghhhh


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

why do the ungrateful/undeserving always fall pg so easily when we want this/deserve this so much more and we cant!!! arrrgh


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

Why does time speed up as you get older?


----------



## Mrs Billy (Jun 30, 2010)

Why don't I just take drugs, get drunk and sleep around to get pregnant, it works for all the scummy people on Jeremy Kyle


----------



## roxcooper (Nov 21, 2011)

the_temptress89 said:


> why do the ungrateful/undeserving always fall pg so easily when we want this/deserve this so much more and we cant!!! arrrgh


I Agree!!!! ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

lol mrs billy u hit it  right on the nail... i was trying to be nice about it but i think i prefer ur attitude bettr lol


----------



## Mrs Billy (Jun 30, 2010)

the_temptress - it's true though isn't it? Why do those utter swamp donkeys get to pop out children willy nilly and yet people like us who put ourselves through hell just to be in with a chance of conceiving get nothing but heartache


----------



## roxcooper (Nov 21, 2011)

So true miss billy, esp as we can give those children a much better life!


----------



## Mrs Billy (Jun 30, 2010)

It's just not right is it?


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

totally agree with Mrs Billy, wtf is it all about ?


----------



## roxcooper (Nov 21, 2011)

Well according to Jeremey Kyle, to get pregnant you have to:

Cheat on your partner esp with his brother, family or best friend
Smoke
Drink
Do drugs
Live in the worst possible area or on someones sofa
Be on benefits
Not work
Look like youve been run over by a bus
Be a teenager 
Already have 6 children that have been taken away from you

Damn i cant even tick one of those boxes


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

roxcopper you forgot to add

that you need to be proud that you are all of the above to

some jeremy vile guests really have no shame!


----------



## Mrs Billy (Jun 30, 2010)

You missed out the manky teeth & terrible home-bleached hair Rox. I used to be addicted to that programme because I thought it so ridiculous it was laughable, now it just makes me angry


----------



## ilovekids (Aug 12, 2011)

That is sooo true.

Why do a huge majority of people get pregnant by mistake? 
(It really hurts when people say that 'it was a mistake', when people like us have to try but still no success.)


----------



## roxcooper (Nov 21, 2011)

I know it really really hurts, my sister in law recently told us she was pregnant with her 3rd child and didnt want it but was going to keep it anyway and it just hurt like hell!! Also all those teenagers getting pregnant, what up with that?! makes me mad, how can they possibly be better mothers that us?


----------



## Mrs Billy (Jun 30, 2010)

I have a neighbour who I must stay away from for the foreseeable, she has a beautiful 6 month old daughter who she calls a "monster" & has never said anything remotely nice about her since I moved in. And then there's my brother who is a classic Jeremy Kyle candidate, 4 kids, no job, council house that they constantly whinge about being too small (his teeth are ok though and I'm nothing like him by the way  ) and I suspect his Mrs is pregnant again after a few ** statuses she's put recently. They can't afford the kids they've got but they just keep going & it makes me sick. How is that fair?


----------



## Ella101 (Sep 5, 2011)

I love your list Roxcooper, feel like printing it off & sticking it above my computer at work to remind me of how laughable it is that these ungrateful idiots seem to be popping out kids left right & centre! I just don't get it at all!!!!

It's so hard to even be around pregnant women at all never mind ones that don't care about it, I have a friend just now that has done nothing but moan about being pregnant since she found. In a mood that she can't get drunk at new year so has pulled out of a concert we are going to (probably for the best anyway), plus she is still smoking about 20 a day! Said she has no plan to stop until she's further on as it probably doesn't make any difference anyway! But how couldn't it!?
Feels like a slap in the face to be honest....

Also 'why' do I have to constantly pretend to be interested in everybody else's scan pictures that are forced upon me!!! Aaarrghhhh!


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

i know, its just so cruel. the one that really gets to me is .... and please incase anone takes offence im not sayin there bad mothers but young people. granted i am only 22 still young, but iv been tc for a long time. recently my 13 y o niece mentioned about the nursery in her high school, for the pupils to put their children in, one of the girls in her class is expecting, 13 years old! surely that wasnt planned. :/ and this school is encouraging it by allowing this nursery for pupils between 2nd year ( about 13 years old) to 5th year ( about 17 ??) pupils to put their young babies into whilst they are at school. its a goo idea lets the get an education. but WHY CAN THEY HAVE A BABY AND I CANT!!!


----------



## hopefull LM (Jun 6, 2011)

WHY. Is it all the good people can't have kids or have to go though he'll to get there or even lose a little one

All that is on her is so rite.

And if there was a god people like us would not b suffering and would have a family 

All the best everyone xx


----------



## Katie Kate (Jun 19, 2010)

Why is my life on hold for something other people take for granted?

Why are there pregnant people everywhere I look?

Why do I have to pretend to be happy for every pregnant woman?

Why can I think about nothing else? 
Xxxx


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

Why me?

Why did I deserve to lose it all, every baby, my career, my sense of self, everything

Why?


----------



## huwhoney (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi girls, erm duno if ive posted in right place but was talking with work mate today and she said that she thought of me the other day when reading an article in the sun newspaper, it was an article about a new fertility pill that is a wonder drug apparently and that something like 98% of couples that take it go on to have a baby after they have had unsuccsesful IVF treatment, my work mate can't think of the name of the pill but was deffo in the sun, does any1 know abut this


----------



## Katie Kate (Jun 19, 2010)

It's the pregnacare conception one I think- my mum rang me and said the same! Worth a go- not too expensive and can buy it in boots!


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

what really gets to me is the under age pg's. my 13 year old neice told me a few weeks ago that there is a girl in her school class that is pg! 13 yars old, surely that pg wasnt planned and to add insult to injury, her school has a built in nursery to accomodate the babies. it takes in children with mothers from 2nd year ( from the age of 13) to 5th year ( about 17 maybe?) its an utter disgrace, i do believe these kids should be allowed an education, but if they can be tarts and sleep with boy after biy why cant i with y partner who i love and want to marry


----------



## ilovekids (Aug 12, 2011)

Katie Kate: You're every 'why' reflects exactly how i feel.


----------



## Mrs Billy (Jun 30, 2010)

and WHY is it that a 13 year old's body, that hasn't even finished growing can get pregnant at the drop of a hat & we can't?


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble (Oct 19, 2011)

Mrs Billy - I'm sorry but the phrase Swamp Donkeys just completely pulled me out of my bad mood love it !!!


----------



## Mrs.Scouse (Oct 15, 2011)

why is a week waiting sooooo long


----------



## SoldiersWife (Sep 14, 2011)

Why can my ex, who is such an animal I'm sure he is the missing link between man and ape, have a healthy kid when my lovely husband has faulty chromosomes and might never give me a baby. 

Why? Why?


----------



## hopefull LM (Jun 6, 2011)

Soldierswife

Because all the good people get less in life and all the bad get it all.

My saying the more u do the less u get and the less you do the more you get

My dp is in the same boat Hun x


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

Yep sadly correct seems the more psycho loser a bloke is the more likely he is to have kids. My psycho ex who kicked the hell out of me resulting in a miscarriage is father to two (admittedly very ugly kids) with his ugly cow wife whereas we have no babies at all


----------



## SoldiersWife (Sep 14, 2011)

I have a theory that ugly people are more fertile because they get fewer chances at "mating" so they have to make the best of it, which rather flatteringly means that we are all STUNNING !


----------



## Mrs Billy (Jun 30, 2010)

very true Soldier's wife... I also have a theory that stupid people breed so well because it's the only thing they CAN do with any measure of success. So not only are we all stunning, we're all highly intelligent too


----------



## SoldiersWife (Sep 14, 2011)

Hehe.... Mrs Billy your mean...I love it


----------



## Mrs Billy (Jun 30, 2010)

I think I'm allowed to be a little bit mean   i'm actually not in real life, honest


----------



## Mrs Billy (Jun 30, 2010)

except about stupid ugly swamp donkeys having children that is x


----------



## SoldiersWife (Sep 14, 2011)

another pet hate is people who say " it will happen if you just relax ".....bahhhhhhhh. 

Just out of interest have you had any insensitive comments? I have had a few so far and I just wondered if its just me and I need to get new friends or if everyone gets the same thing?


----------



## Mrs Billy (Jun 30, 2010)

Just relax   yep, had that one - even had that from an NHS consultant. Also, think yourself lucky you don't have to deal with sleepness nights/dirty nappies/puke etc etc. and the worst one of all from religious "friends" of mine who've said that if it's not in God's plan then I shouldn't question it, there's obviously a reason why we haven't conceived. I think I need new friends too!


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

My personal favourite is "if it's meant to be", WTF


----------



## SoldiersWife (Sep 14, 2011)

When I asked my boss for unpaid leave he said " I dont think so. Thats like me saying I need to go home early everyday to have sex with my wife."

I fail to see any similarity so I went above him to the MD and got my leave approved. He is not a happy bunny, since we are an office of 2 people! 

muahahaha


----------



## Mrs Billy (Jun 30, 2010)

Well done on getting your leave sorted SoldiersWife, your boss sounds like a massive  and Maisy I know right? what is that all about... it'll happen in it's own time annoys me too.


----------



## Katie Kate (Jun 19, 2010)

And... Your still young, it will happen! And... Try and chill... Literally if u have nothing useful to say just don't say it! 
Mrs Billy & soldiers wife- totally agree with all u r saying- people who moan about not conceiving after 3 months- oh and people who say "we will start trying soon in case we are like u' brilliant, thanks. 
People can be so insensitive but it's just because they are ugly(!)


----------



## Katie Kate (Jun 19, 2010)

Oh and also "I've been praying for u" after my miscarriage - nice thought but Urm... A bit late :-(


----------



## roxcooper (Nov 21, 2011)

SoldiersWife said:


> I have a theory that ugly people are more fertile because they get fewer chances at "mating" so they have to make the best of it, which rather flatteringly means that we are all STUNNING !


I LOOOOVVVVEEE this    really makes me feel better hehehehe


----------



## roxcooper (Nov 21, 2011)

Oh and Katie katie i know what you mean.

"Aww im so sorry.....some people will never have children at least you still have a chance....you cant stress or it will never come....."

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh honestly!!!!


----------

